# PTE vs IELTS



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Dear friends, I need an asap help, have passed IELTS for 7 in each, need 8 for points, but you know how tough is this, so please advise, is PTE similar to IELTS, i mean can I pass it without long preparation, and is that true that PTE is easier?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

This should help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

PTE Is not Easier. I consider it tougher than IELTS>
PTE Is a computer based test and advantages are
1. you can book the exam with a earlier date .sometimes even next week
2. You get the results pretty fast. Mostly the next day
3. You can score better than IELTS.

Only thing you need to understand and master is the pattern which is different than IELTS

as you have recently appeared for IELTS and may have already prepared I would suggest go ahead with PTE to score better.
Just understand the pattern..give one or two mock tests and you are ready to go.

All the best.


----------



## iamVeeKay (Jul 6, 2015)

PTE is all about few tricks. 
remember we are dealing with a computer algorithm that evaluate our answers,we just need to know how to tackle it especially in speaking and writing where we have to deal with human examiner in IELTS and i felt very difficult to score.
Give it a shot you can do well i believe.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Please advise, if I have in IELTS L-8.5/R-7/W-7/S-7.5, is there a possibility that I could score equivalent of 8 in PTE? I need 20 points


----------



## iamVeeKay (Jul 6, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Please advise, if I have in IELTS L-8.5/R-7/W-7/S-7.5, is there a possibility that I could score equivalent of 8 in PTE? I need 20 points


I personally feel reading section in PTE is comparatively easy than the one in IELTS.
If you can get 7 in IELTS writing then definitely in PTE you can expect to get more.
No. of words required is only 200 here so we can show the quality with less no. of points.

For Speaking,you just need to prepare separately for each section unlike in IELTS.


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Please advise, if I have in IELTS L-8.5/R-7/W-7/S-7.5, is there a possibility that I could score equivalent of 8 in PTE? I need 20 points


Hi Valsanail,

was your IELTS Academic or General? My IELTS General score was L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-8. so i tried PTE academic to try n get 8 band equivalent, which is 79 in PTE Academic. I got my results in 12 hours and my result are L-90, R-84, W-82, S-90. so i think that PTE will defintely get u more marks if you practice it. I would recommend you to buy their online scored practice test to help to get familiar with the exam. All the best


----------

